# Telephone ring tone in cockpit



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

Hi, not sure if anyone else has had this problem Seems to have only started happening to me. When my mobile phone was connected to Bluetooth and it rang my phone rang as did the car ring tone go off. I have noticed that now my phone rings but the MMI does not, I went into setting in case I inadvertently disabled it. Now the option to chose ring tone within MMI has grayed out and says your phone is not compatible with this feature.

My phone has not changed so very odd. My car did go into Audi for a look at the phone box as the lid was stuck and they did do a software Arial upgrade for the phone box, I don't recall if I noticed it was muted before or after this so may not be related.


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

Same here, but found some old posts suggesting that the only way to increase the volume is wait for it to ring then raise with volume control / knob whilst its ringing.

Is it an iPhone? Common issue with having those options greyed out.

Now just waiting for someone to ring me to test theory *sad face*

[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

Jonny_C said:


> Same here, but found some old posts suggesting that the only way to increase the volume is wait for it to ring then raise with volume control / knob whilst its ringing.
> 
> Is it an iPhone? Common issue with having those options greyed out.
> 
> ...


No it's a galaxy s 7. It's odd as all options are greyed including selecting ring tone , volume etc. So I get nothing when it rings just silence other than my actual phone ringing.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

Well just tested & changing the volume using the volume control whilst it's ringing, worked on my iphone 6s - can now hear it & it is phone ringtone.

Independent of handset volume, as well when I tested.


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

Jonny_C said:


> Well just tested & changing the volume using the volume control whilst it's ringing, worked on my iphone 6s - can now hear it & it is phone ringtone.
> 
> Independent of handset volume, as well when I tested.


Cool I'll give that a go. I'll report back.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

swanny78 said:


> Jonny_C said:
> 
> 
> > Well just tested & changing the volume using the volume control whilst it's ringing, worked on my iphone 6s - can now hear it & it is phone ringtone.
> ...


Ok so yes I can use in car volume and it turns the volume up of the phone ring tone thru the car speakers. What I used to have was the Audis own ringtones that came thru speakers. These choices are the ones that are now greyed our. Could select ring tone such as "Moon" etc....

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

swanny78 said:


> swanny78 said:
> 
> 
> > Jonny_C said:
> ...


Same for me - thought it was an Apple / iPhone bluetooth issue though.


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

Jonny_C said:


> swanny78 said:
> 
> 
> > swanny78 said:
> ...


I had a thought on this I have joined the Samsung/Android Beta programme and I am running a beta version of Nougat update. I bet it's this. I have told Samsung anyway let's see what comes out.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

Perhaps it's a bluetooth system update / upgrade being implemented in newer phones, that's lagging behind in the car world?


----------

